# Bleached beeswax tapers



## kellybe (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently purchased bleached beeswax in pastilles. I made 10 inch hex tapers and when I burned them they dripped excessively. I have no idea why. The same candle made from natural beeswax is virtually drip less. Any ideas why? I am stumped! How can I be sure the beeswax pastilles are really made from 100 percent beeswax as claimed?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure how to tell if it's 100% or not but I would think because the wax is lighter and maybe cleaner try a smaller wick.

Good Luck!


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Kellybe, the only time I have had the problem you describe is when the wick was too big for the candle which of course allows the candle to burn too fast creating excessive dripping. I would try making another candle and this time go down one number in wick size unless of course you are using the smallest wick available for that size candle. I made some 10 inch beeswax tapers this year and found that the smallest wick recommended for that beeswax taper burned too fast. So I tried a wick recommended for a paraffin candle that size and to my surprise it worked great. HOpe this helps and hope it works.

Dave


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Where did you buy your beeswax from? What size wick are you using? It is for beeswax candles specifically, isn't it? Some beeswax that is whitened is pressure filtered instead of bleach being used. So, do you know what was used?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Try a 2/0 wick for those tapers, that is what I use and what is recommended by Mann Lake. Make sure it is centered in the candle.
BTW, a #2 wick is not the same as a 2/0 wick. Not sure how familiar you are with these things.


----------



## kellybe (Jan 10, 2012)

I have purchased the white beeswax from two places- some from Candlewic and some from Betterbee. I used 2/0 wicking on both 12 inch hex tapers. The Betterbee burnt with little to no dripping. The candlewic white dripped excessively and burned very differently. I have used the natural beeswax from both with equal success. I know that better bee white is unbleached white and smells like natural honey. I am wondering if the bleached beeswax from candlewic is better suited for cosmetics but I really don't know. It seems very different to me than the unbleached white from better bee.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

